
“Required reading for marketplace startups: The 20 best essays” by Andrew Chen - mgav
http://andrewchen.co/marketplace-startups-best-essays/
======
Kortaggio
It's crazy to me that there are so many moving parts to businesses like this -
how do you keep it all in your head? Or are there strategies to reduce the
complexity of the business problem so you don't have to keep everything in
your head?

